# How often do i feed 12 Guppies



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

For the past 2 days ive been feeding them 1 pinch 2 times a day at 10am and 10 pm. Is that about right? Also have Ghost shrimp cherry and a bamboo one and 2 algae eaters.


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

And does TetraColor really enhance the color? and safe?


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Feeding twice a day is good for guppies. The amount of food per feeding should be no more than they can finish eating in under five minutes. Also, be sure to crumble the food a bit, since guppies have small mouths.

I have used TetraColor for years and never had any problems with it. It seems to enhance red pigmentation quite well, but I haven't seen it have any visible effect on other colors. In any case, the effect is very gradual so you won't see it happen before your eyes. You'll only notice a difference if you have some fish that you feed TetraColor to and some that you don't. The TetraColor-fed ones will appear redder.


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

If there are poking around the gravel does that mean they are like starving hungry?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

No, not really. All livebearers seem to do that more than other fish. They're probably looking for algae. They need more than just tropical flake. You should supplement their diet with a veggie-based flake like spirulina.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

NoG0ingBack said:


> If there are poking around the gravel does that mean they are like starving hungry?


i think they do that alot by default, at least mine did. i would do water changes and while my arm was in the water they'd nibble (it was so many of them). it tickled :lol:


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

I just went out to get the veggie flakes. the only one they had was Omega One, How often should them this? once a week? or 2 times? I feed them Blood Worms every other Sunday, Tera Color every other day.


----------

